# First Fatty Smoke - Italian Cheese Tortellini & Cheeseburger



## thomthomkc (Apr 17, 2012)

First fatty smoke and second smoke over all.

Italian Cheese Tortellini - Mild Italian sausage, pepperoni, fresh mozzarella cheese balls, prior cooked cheese tortellini

Cheeseburger - Ground Chuck, shredded cheddar cheese, real bacon bits, & seasonings

Really like the way the Italian one turned out.  It was very tasty and went fast!  The cheeseburger stood around a while as it was fairly boring.  Didn't taste like a burger or a smoked burger but something all together different that I still can't place my finger on.  Not sure what I can do to livin it up.

Fatties up next:

Buffalo Chicken - Ground Chicken, Wing sauce, & blue cheese crumbles

Chili Cheese Dog - Ground Chuck, a few hot dogs, canned chili, Velveeta cheese, sour cream
































Thoughts or suggestions for next time with what I made or even suggestions for the fatties us next?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking mighty good!

Here's what I'd do for your future fatty projects (in blue):


ThomThomKC said:


> First fatty smoke and second smoke over all.
> 
> Italian Cheese Tortellini - Mild Italian sausage, pepperoni, fresh mozzarella cheese balls, prior cooked cheese tortellini
> 
> ...


Second smoke and first batch of fatties, eh? Well done grasshopper...you're learning well!!!

Eric


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking good


----------

